# who's planning on making the trip



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok we're now into June who's coming to Manitoba this august and for which event. I personally I probably won't get to shoot any of the events, but hope to get down watch some of the events. Good luck to everyone and hope to see everyone here.


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

*3d nationals*

coming from Fort St John to 3d nationals in Dauphin


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

If it was on the long weekend i would be there ... But I cant afford to take that many days off work to come out ...

why was the weekend changed anyway? does anyone really know ... I heard rumours about IBO worlds conflict ..but I dont buy that


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

the spots run on the long weekend mike why not shoot that event?


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm more of a 3der ..never been that interested in spots ...never even shot competive spots ... but giving it a whirl this year at BC provincials in August ...cdn 1200 and fita feild


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

$800.00 for a ticket to Winnipeg, plus the ride to Dauphin.

$400.00 for a ticket to Omaha, plus the ride to Yankton.

You do the math.

I'll take my sweet tea cold, and go light on the milk gravy on the bisquits :wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm driving from Edmonton to Winnipeg for the Field and the Target


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

with costs up and the change in dates it could be a low turnout for dauphin.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Im going to the FITA and 3D nationals from edmonton


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be making my first trip to the nationals this Aug.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

*Nats*

I will in Dauphin for the 3d Nationals


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

We just took delivery of a bunch of Range Dog Targets for the field course. They look great, and 2 finger arrow removal is really nice. The field course should be up and ready in the next couple weeks, and we will be scheduling a field test event as soon as the range dries up.
The FITA Field is looking good as well, it is sheltered on all 4 sides, so it should be good to see some high scores. 
Thanks to everyone who has preregistered, it really makes thigns easier for the organising committee. Unfortunatly the dorm rooms have filled up, but there are some good deals at the host hotel.
Just over one month to go!!


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

My family and I will be going to the 3D Nationals, hopefully the turn out is decent, that is alot of preparation and hard work for the host club.

The date change shouldn't have anything to do with the IBO Worlds because it is the 3rd week of August.

Hope to see everyone there!!

Joe


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigbulljoe said:


> My family and I will be going to the 3D Nationals, hopefully the turn out is decent, that is alot of preparation and hard work for the host club.
> 
> The date change shouldn't have anything to do with the IBO Worlds because it is the 3rd week of August.
> 
> ...




I think it was a schedual conflict with the venue

Reed


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

We'd love to make it to the 3D event in Dauphin this year to see if I could pull off a win again (and maybe make it through the first day without blowing up my bow :embara. But unfortunately it's not going to happen this year. Next year maybe.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

We're all planning on making the trip to nationals, along with dillybop. 

Is the shoot august 7th-10th? Or was it changed from then?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigram said:


> We're all planning on making the trip to nationals, along with dillybop.
> 
> Is the shoot august 7th-10th? Or was it changed from then?


here is the adgenda.

http://www.vermillionarchers.com/documents/agenda.pdf


----------

